# NW Ohio



## mathiasjmz

Anyone in nw ohio? Lucas county here.


----------



## mathiasjmz

Ive hunted a couple of years now, never had alot of luck. I know its a bit early around here with this abnormal weather we've had, but I dont want to miss out again this year.


----------



## jim33

Howdy,
I'm down here in Hancock County. It is starting here. I found about 60 small greys yesterday. I put a picture on another site, I would here but it's more of a hassle. We are heading into a banner year. It ought to be pretty good next week.
Good Luck


----------



## whiskeyswamp

Hardin county here... I have not had time to get out but the woods is starting to look prime for picking. I hope to get out in the next few days.


----------



## pbwv

Jim Its not to hard to post pics here. Just go to the pics tab at the top then on the right side is a large tab it says Post Pics Here. and you can name and date the photo. You can create a photo bucket account to share only with the forum you talk on... But we all like to see pics. Happy hunting all. And grats on the 60 Jim. Im only at 6 spotted and 0 picked. lol... but they just came up Sunday and im guessing Sat. they will be in flush here. Parkersburg Wv.


----------



## nwoo

Im in the swanton area things are just geting started here no morels yet but a ton of gyromytra this website is pretty much a joke now it was awesome up until a couple years ago when the lay out was changed it used to be much easier and faster to use its now basically a chat room for 5 or 6 regulars 11 month out of the year and a total pain in the ### to use,
use matherlys website if you want info and location use this one if you want to bs with other hunters


----------



## burgtmo

I find lots each year in Sandusky County. Went out Sunday nothing growing even on forest floor. Going out tomorrow to see if anything has changed.


----------



## jim33

I put up a pic on morehunters.com with a Findlay Courier. My pic is on matherlys reported sightings too. I'll get some pics up at some point this year here, I need to make sure I can get into my flickr account and all that first. Been busy busy lately.
Good luck everyone this year, it's going to be a fun one!


----------



## billyraybar

I'm up here just across the border in Temperance...Things are not even close yet. I figure AT LEAST two weeks to go for the blacks and grays! What's the address for " matherlys " website that you guys are talking about?...thanks!


----------



## mushroman

Hi all, I have been hunting shrooms for 35 years in NW Ohio and I have rarely found any until late April. However once May hits it's game on! I have been looking but it's a little early and we could use some rain. Good Hunting!


----------



## burgtmo

Went out today and nothing. But things are really starting to green up. We do need a good warm rain and then LOOK OUT!


----------



## jim33

Okay lemme see if I can remember how to do this. Testing...... <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14022095303/" title="4-22-14 by CF&amp;E East, on Flickr">







</a>


----------



## jim33

I went out for a quick bit this evening. I returned to where I found these the other day and a few more had came up, they were very very small. The ones I had left behind to grow were a tad bit bigger. I hit a couple other of my early spots, even venturing into Hardin County and no other spots of mine have begun to produce.


----------



## hobu777

I'm in Lucas County....I expect them to start popping pretty good this coming week.

We got some rain today, which will help.

I've poked around a few times already and things aren't quite green enough yet, but it's getting there.

I'll post some pics and field reports when I start finding them.

Good luck everyone.

Enjoy the best three weeks of year....take some time to soak it all in and enjoy the season.


----------



## kdoghunter

Allen County, Hardin County line---
Having no luck yet conditions dont seem right. Checked all my spots nothing yet. Although, if they are finding them in hancock county they should be around here. Im gonna keep lookin!


----------



## kdoghunter

Hey Jim 33 is there a specific spot you found the greys (edge of woods etc) 
Thats a great pic looks like to many for one man to eat (I could help) good hunting! 
God Bless


----------



## jim33

Hi, Kdog.
I have been targeting area's that I know I need to be hitting early. And so far it's been paying off. South facing hills. My normally 2 earliest spots still haven't produced yet and I can't figure that out. I picked in Allen and Hardin Counties this afternoon, but it was spotty! &lt;a href=&quot;<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14025330552/" title="4-26 by CF&amp;E East, on Flickr">







</a>"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14025330552/" title="4-26 by CF&amp;E East, on Flickr">







</a>" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## kdoghunter

Thanks Jim, now that I know they are out there I will look harder. Had a couple bad years previous, hope this is a good year!


----------



## jim33

No problem. I'm hoping to hit a few spots up tomorrow if I can catch some breaks in the thunderstorms. I think we are heading into a great year. Good Luck, I hope to hear of your success!


----------



## pepper1961

we went out in the woods in dark county didn't find any lived here 22 years thay come up in my yard first by old apple trees before I find them in the woods


----------



## baseknox

Hey all! im in Seneca county and am planning on trying my first hunt tomorrow after work? Does any one think the weather has been warm enough though??


----------



## baseknox

I really had a bad year the last two years!


----------



## reid

@baseknox, hi I am from Tiffin and live in Cbus. One of my buddies just picked a bunch of nice grays just south of Tiffin today so they're up in Seneca Cty. Stick with higher ground though.


----------



## kdoghunter

Still no luck for me in Allen/Harding county line. I need to train a dog to hunt morels! Hey Baseknox you are not the only one alot of people had a couple bad years. But, when we do finally find some, how much better they will taste. My spots are getting close, anytime now. Hopefully!!!!


----------



## baseknox

@reid thanks for the info. I went out last night for the first time (north of Attica), wow is my woods wet! even up on high ground. As soon as I walked into the woods, I found a shed of a buck that defeated me all season...9 points on one side! 
Any ways, I dug a little hole in the dirt...seems pretty cold to me yet! The woods looks good,...but man its not going to get above 52 degrees the next week!


----------



## whiskeyswamp

found 25 in Hardin county last night in my normal spots... it should be a good one especially next week.


----------



## styxbb

@baseknox...Same with me. I hunt a small woodlot near Bellevue. Very wet, nothing there yet either. It's been good for a couple of dozen the past 4 years.


----------



## hobu777

They're starting to pop in NW Ohio....found 9 of them earlier today.


----------



## baseknox

@hobu777 Good for you! glad to hear you're finding them. What county you searching in? I checked the 4" soil temp report today, Seneca county is hovering right around 50 degrees. mid to southern ohio is up into the high 50's low 60s, they are starting to light it up down there. Im going to try all my south facing hills/slopes...the areas that get the most sun through out the day. 
Good luck all!


----------



## hobu777

baseknox....Lucas County in Monclova.


----------



## beagador

I live near Fremont, Oh. I haven't seen anything yet but I'll let my friends here know when I do. I'll take a snoop in the AM when I get off work. The ground temp is still low IMHO but I have found them after a freezing rain in 2005.


----------



## beagador

BTW... How do you change your profile pic?


----------



## styxbb

Went to check my spot this afternoon. Quick 15 search produced 3 small ones. First ones of the year. Same spot I've found them the past 4 years. Left them go, hopefully they'll have friends for the weekend. :wink:


----------



## beagador

Cool... I'm in Sandusky Co. I may take a peek in morning.


----------



## mathiasjmz

Went out today for a couple of hours in monclova twp, didnt find anything. I figured after the rain we just had and the nice day today would've certainly been perfect conditions.


----------



## jim33

Hello everyone. I wanted to get some picture up but it's just been a busy day, and tomorrow will be too. Anyway, yesterday er Tuesday, I hit some spots in Allen County and Hardin County and put 52 into my bag, Some yellows and mostly greys. Not sure how many Dad put in his bag. Left a lot behind to grow. This morning(Wednesday) the weather was finally right to get my 23 month old daughter out there with me. We went to a spot in Hardin County for about an hour and got on some nice greys pretty quickly, The first mushroom we found she sat down on the ground and just looked at it when I pointed it out to her. I picked it and said okay baby you pick that one(pointing to another about 8 inches away from the first). She started scooting on her butt down to it. She reached out and grabbed it about half way down and picked her first mushroom. Great times.


----------



## hobu777

Mathiasjmz....I'm in the Monclova area as well. I found the first of the season yesterday and they were all small. I looked in the same spot two days earlier and didn't see any. It looks like the season is just underway in our neck of the woods. Once I see they are starting to pop, I try and force myself from tramping in my areas for a few days to avoid stepping on them while they are really small and possibly under leaves and things like that. I'm off Friday and plan on getting out for a few hours and will let you know how I do.


----------



## eagle-eye

I got some greys growing west of ya,


----------



## mathiasjmz

Hey hubu thats awesome! I.dont really have any specific spots, and ive only been hunting the last couple years. ( without much luck) We should team up!!


----------



## eagle-eye

Im dn to just a few places to hunt, places get developed or bull dosed away, hate to give out, when you find some, just remember &amp; always look in between spots for new spots, its just a cycle things go through, the dead ash trees have been good last cpl years but they are getting cycled out,trees in a dieing process, good place to look, fence row trees too,


----------



## eagle-eye

went out this morn., just hunt woods edges, nothing happen, cold &amp; windy in Fulton Co , this wk should be it, some warmth coming, maybe the woods will come alive


----------



## baseknox

I'm over by Attica . Been out three times... I think ground is just too cold. Checked agriculture report for Seneca county.. Ground temps are only in the mid 40s. I'm hoping next weeks warm ups provide the popping of the shrooms. Planning on taking my wife and a couple buddies all around the county for an all day hunt at all my properties Saturday... Hopefully I time it up just right. I'll keep all y'all posted! Good luck!


----------



## hobu777

I found 24 today, 33 total on the season in Lucas County in NW Ohio. Season is just getting underway here. I usually find 400-500 morels every season around here, so hopefully the warm weather later in the week will kick the season into full gear.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## erock1734 erie county

Found 81 grays and 5 dog peckers in sandusky co.


----------



## dano126

I personally have not found any in Seneca County, but have reports of friends finding them. Another friend reported that she saw some in her yard last year. Told her to start looking. Today, she sent me a picture of one she ran over with her lawn mower. Then later sent me a pic of one she found just a little bit ago, growing next to her sidewalk next to her house.


----------



## nwoo

Finally up in fulton county found 14 halffrees that where drying out 7 fresh grays and one baby black all around elm on the edge of the woods except for the black it was inside the woods by a dead cherry tree this pic thing is a total pain in the arse


----------



## nwoo

Also finding hundreds of gyrmytra korfii and found a couple patches of verpa conica witch I have never found in ohio if the gyromitras are any indicater of the season there shuold be yellows everwhere in a week or 2


----------



## mushroman

I found a total of 34 ytd, small greys and about 1/2 dozen of blondes in springfield township. they seemed to have turned off with the cold weather this weekend. it should be good when we get some warmer nights.


----------



## whiskeyswamp

found 103 last night, mostly grays in Hardin County... best is yet to come I think.


----------



## baseknox

Going to try me luck tonight in Seneca county. Any one on this post looked in Seneca yet? Lady that works for me found 128 greys on Monday evening...said they were all on edges of woods. ten feet in.


----------



## eagle-eye

Went out before going to work, found about 50 gr. &amp; yel ,all with 2" sponge along fence line where I found some gr last wed., went looking in around the woods but nothing, we got the moisture, I loved the sound of rain &amp; thunder last nite, turn on the warnth


----------



## baseknox

Any one having any luck in Seneca county? Found one lone grey yesterday.


----------



## beagador

Gonna hit a new spot here in Sandusky Co.. Old woods with permission. Thumbs up and Eyes down.


----------



## hobu777

I've been out every night for the last week and have found around 50 total....with the ones last night starting to have a little size to them.

The ones I've found have pretty much been in spots that are out in the open or on the edge of the woods.

My spots in the woods still don't look quite ready to go....I'm hoping this warm weather on the way gets them ready.

I'm still optimistic that it will be a good morel season around here....but a late arriving one.


----------



## eagle-eye

Same here on the big woods, took a look last nite, just not green enough in there, did find 1 yel.part spoiled, so he made good seed. just amazed at all the dead ash , I would guess about 20% hardwoods is gone, 2 yrs ago I told the owner to get it logged out, they came and marked trees but didnt get to them , to late on the ash


----------



## eagle-eye

just going outside to truck,notice a hund. toadstools under maple tree, must of been good growing nite


----------



## eagle-eye

LAST NIGHT AND THIS MORNING'S FIND


----------



## eagle-eye




----------



## eagle-eye

I guess I dont know how to post pics. 91 yel &amp; gr


----------



## jack

Copy the code to the right of the HTML, then paste it to your comment. It works for Photobucket, I'm not sure about any other Photo posting program.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## eagle-eye

LAST NIGHT AND THIS MORNING'S FIND


----------



## eagle-eye

Thanks Jack, they came up on home page pics, some how


----------



## baseknox

Found 4 super fresh yellows in Seneca county last night. Only had about 45 minutes to look. They were all four under one dead elm. I just grabbed what I seen poking through the leaves...will go back Saturday. Saturday I am hitting all 9 woods, and making a long day of it. ! good luck all!


----------



## eagle-eye

Little slow finding, figured it would be a gangbusters this wkend. had more time to hunt,lots of looking for 6 yesterday ,17 this morn in Fult.


----------



## hobu777

Found these yesterday in Lucas County....I'm up over 100 morels on the season. I've still got to check all of my prime spots.


----------



## burgtmo

I found over 150 this weekend and today in Sandusky County. I think with the growth on the woods floor we might be coming to and end. But then today I found fresh grey's and some half frees. This has been a strange growth season! Big yellows are up as well.


----------



## hobu777

Found around 40 tonight....been finding 20 to 40 each night the last several nights.

Here is a pic of today's haul and a pic of my daughter picking her first morel.


----------



## eagle-eye

going out in morn.,rain must of help, woods seemed a little dry this wkend for me, looks like your daughter has some easy picking in your yard?, I get those with lawnmower


----------



## hobu777

Yep, we found about a dozen of them in our backyard next to the woods.

I always find a bunch in that yard every year.


----------



## hobu777

Found these tonight....the mosquitoes were THICK.


----------



## eagle-eye

Did find 14 yel. this morn. before work, found so many grays cpl wks ago, the yel. have been really hitting the spot this past wk,.my count is 421,real good yr.


----------



## hobu777

I had about 20 extra minutes this evening, so I stopped by my favorite creek bank and found these:


----------



## hobu777

I found these big boys tonight....I'm guessing the season will be about done in NW Ohio after this weekend.


----------



## hobu777

Found these tonight....a few more days and the season will be about done here, although I'm finding a few fresh looking ones mixed in.


----------



## eagle-eye

the rain &amp; warm afternoons should helped out,could be a little warmer at night, should be good in woods this wkend,


----------



## eagle-eye

Went out this morn for an hr. to hit my hot spots and anywhere in between, started to rain, didnt come up with any, only came up with 10 on Sat. mixed fresh ? prob. try 1 more time later this wk. after rain coming through in Fulton Co., has been a super yr., time to start hitting the eyes


----------



## beagador

Went out one last time on a whim. Woods are thick with undergrowth... Found 2 Big Yellows. My season is over. South of Gibsonburg. Use bug spray!


----------



## newmorel2

Thought the morel season was over but my wife just spotted a yard full of what I think are blacks in van wert county... If I could figure out how to upload this photo


----------



## lance137

use tinypic.com


----------



## newmorel2

Thank you lance137. Her uncle took a look and informed us that he didn't know exactly what it was but he did not believe these were edible morels. (Forgive my inexperienced terminology as I am new to this) the stems were too white and the tops looked awkward and were muddy looking on some of them.


----------



## newmorel2




----------



## morel_master

Verpas: DO NOT CONSUME


----------



## morel_master

possible stink horns...at any rate NOT a morel


----------



## funguy jon

Definitely stinkhorns. Give em a sniff, you'll see.


----------



## newmorel2

They have already been mowed over. I am glad I asked on here because I was familiar with only one other false morel. I will need to do a lot more research before next season!


----------



## jim33

Yes, that's a stinkhorn. Like jon said, they will tell you they aren't morels from their stench(for future references).


----------



## kdoghunter

Im running on my tread mill. Getting ready for mushroom season 2015!!!! Cant wait sick of snow.
Did not post, but did find last year around fifty yellows and greys. Would have found more but was a couple days late in one spot.


----------



## jim33

5 weeks away from the start I'm thinking. Woohooo. I'm starting to get very anxious.


----------



## jdk32581

When does your season generally start in NW Ohio? I am planning a trip to Toledo the first week of June. Will that be too late to hunt? Thanks


----------



## jim33

June will be to late. It's been April 20th give or take a few days, the past few years when they start.


----------

